# Steam Shower - Noble ProBase & NobleSeal TS



## bedrichards (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello all. Newbie to the forum, but I wanted to get some input on a steam shower that I'm building for my home. I've done my research and I've decided on using NobleSeal TS for the walls and ceiling, but I'd really prefer to use a ready-to-tile shower base. Does anyone have any experience with Noble's ProBase in a steam shower, specifically? Are there any reasons to avoid a pre-made shower base in a steam shower?


----------



## bedrichards (Feb 9, 2013)

One more thing...my shower is slightly wider than the pre-made 32" widths that the ProBase is fabricated at. Since we're pushing for a 42"x60" shower, I'm considering grabbing the 32"x60" ProBase, centering it in the shower, and installing a 5" mortar bed (sloped) on either side. Then I'd bring my NobleSeal TS down from the wall, over the exposed mortar bed, and then seal it to the ProBase.

Anyone see any concerns with this direction?


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

bedrichards said:


> One more thing...my shower is slightly wider than the pre-made 32" widths that the ProBase is fabricated at. Since we're pushing for a 42"x60" shower, I'm considering grabbing the 32"x60" ProBase, centering it in the shower, and installing a 5" mortar bed (sloped) on either side. Then I'd bring my NobleSeal TS down from the wall, over the exposed mortar bed, and then seal it to the ProBase.
> 
> Anyone see any concerns with this direction?


Nope. It'll give you somewhere to put the shampoo.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

bedrichards said:


> Hello all. Newbie to the forum, but I wanted to get some input on a steam shower that I'm building for my home. I've done my research and I've decided on using NobleSeal TS for the walls and ceiling, but I'd really prefer to use a ready-to-tile shower base. Does anyone have any experience with Noble's ProBase in a steam shower, specifically? *Are there any reasons to avoid a pre-made shower base in a steam shower?*


Main and only reason could be the higher cost, but at the other hand you gonna spend time to modify,look into building pre sloped shower pan (is pretty easy). I am not sure if it will fit, but I prefer Schulter Integrated Drain with no weep holes for a steam shower.
Making deck mud is not complicated, just look at the "sticky section" "MUD-what is it?" tread.


----------

